# Alternative to Eventide Modfactor



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm really tempted to downsize my rig (not too big but just to make it cleaner) because I'M not a big user of modulation, I just have some for noodling around in a couple of song or just for experimentation and my eyes catch the Eventide Modfactor but my wallet really hate it! The cheaper I found is on eBay in the States for around 350$ I know it's not that much money for the quality and all the effects I can use with it, but I'm wondering if is there some alternatives to it or if it's really THE thing to have for that kind of unit! I know I can have something really similar with multieffect unit but I really hate the navigation on them, it's always complicated and confusing (probably just for me ) and the quality of sound is a kind of weak! So guys, do you have some suggestions?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I use a Yamaha Magicstomp. The modulation effects are fantastic. The distortions and OD suck but that is not what i bought it for. I just use the "User Presets" and design my own on the computer. It's pretty easy once you figure it out. You have 99 presets you can mess around with. You can make them all delay presets if you want. I am only using about 12 of the presets which I have set up all in a row. If you are only into delays you can have up to 99 user delay presets or whatever you want. That is the great thing about it. It's a very versatile unit in that sense. I had a Fulltone ChoralFlange and some other expensive mod effects but once I realized that I could get pretty much the same sounds out of the Magicstomp, I sold them all (except my EHX Small Clone - I love that pedal). If I were a pro I might go with the eventide or similar unit but as far as I am concerned for $100+/- on eBay, the Magicstomp can't be beat. My 2cents


----------



## Extant (Mar 2, 2007)

I just got a Nova Modulator the other day. Highly recommend it - it's pretty intuitive to use, albeit you need some time familiarizing yourself with the manual. Trem, phase, vibe, chorus, tri-chorus and two flanger modes, and you can run two effects at the same time. It has stereo ins and outs, too.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, I will look at thtat later! ;P


----------

